# Question about amount of pots/m2 with autoflowering strain



## Kyriakos (Oct 18, 2014)

I am thinking of growing an autoflowering strain in a space that is 1,25m x 1,25m with one HPS 600w lamp. I would like to know if it would be possible to have 16 pots a 18 litre on this area and fulfil a good grow. Any help on this matter is appreciated.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't see why you can't do it. Things might  be a little cramped towards the end of flower but it should work. Good luck!


----------



## Kyriakos (Oct 18, 2014)

That is the reason I am asking, I am worried it will be too cramped and because of that I will not have the yield I am aiming for... 
From the pictures I have seen of autoflowering plants it is clear that they become wide and take pretty much space. Hope for more answers that can help!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2014)

More plants does not always mean more yield.  Plants that are overcrowded will stretch.  You want to keep autos as happy and as stress-free as possible.


----------



## Kyriakos (Oct 20, 2014)

I see. What would you recommend for that space? To put fewer pots and let them grow big with space or to have more plants that are tighter one to another? The goal is to get as much yield as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2014)

The plants are going to grow as big as they are going to.  You really don't want to do any kind of topping or training that will stress them--you really want to kind of let them do their thing..  So, the question will really be:  How many can you get into the space without overcrowding them?  What kind of autos are you looking at?  Are you going to get regular seeds and weed out the males or fem seeds?


----------



## Kyriakos (Oct 21, 2014)

I have thought of feminized Royal AK, White Widow or Amnesia Haze but I have difficulties in choosing the right one because I find so many different opinions about strain choosing. I need to get as much yield as possible on the space I have.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 22, 2014)

Please don't take offense to what I say here....... You are focusing on all the wrong things imo. I see it all the time with new growers. They want yield yield yield... instead of focusing on plant health and quality. If you focus on the plants quality of life the yields will fall in to place. Read the stickies here, get a MJ botany book, educate yourself, then start growing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2014)

AM is correct.  Understand that there is a learning curve with this hobby.  You are not going to get big yields right out of the gate.  Also, if you want big yields, I would be looking at photoperiod plants and not autos.  If you want big yields, you are going to have to have more light.  A 600W in a 1.25m x 1.25m space is just at minimum acceptable lighting.  

But like AM said, concentrate on learning all you can--there is a ton of reading material out there.  Don't believe all you see on You Tube--a lot of it is not true or real.  Set your space up well, get it dialed in to correct temps and RH.  Read about soil mixtures and nutrients.  Learn the life cycle of the plant and what to expect at each phase.  The more you know and are able to utilize it, the better grower you will be.


----------



## zem (Oct 22, 2014)

thats like 4x4, you can hardly cover that area with a single 600w. imo 18 plants is a lot, 8-10 plants would be better


----------

